# Black Friday mystery acronyms



## noxcort (Nov 18, 2019)

I’m trying to find out what HME means on the Kronos schedule for Black Friday. This thread can be for things related (like LPA and such) 

Target needs its own dictionary.


----------



## SallyHoover (Nov 18, 2019)

home- as in domestics


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 18, 2019)

There is already a thread for this topic.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 18, 2019)

Home, as in connected home.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 18, 2019)

Just come to work as scheduled.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 18, 2019)

SallyHoover said:


> home- as in domestics


Actually home means housewares. 

lol. Asants.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 18, 2019)

Yetive said:


> Home, as in connected home.


Called it (in the chat)!


----------



## YankeRaider (Nov 23, 2019)

Your ETL or whom ever writes the schedule in Kronos has the option to name a shift as they please.  So All Stores Are Not The Same.  I'm sure their might be some guidelines, to follow, to standardize this process.  The shift title can always be changed to fit the schedule writers needs, talk to them, to make sure you will be in the right place for the day.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 23, 2019)

YankeRaider said:


> Your ETL or whom ever writes the schedule in Kronos has the option to name a shift as they please.  So All Stores Are Not The Same.  I'm sure their might be some guidelines, to follow, to standardize this process.  The shift title can always be changed to fit the schedule writers needs, talk to them, to make sure you will be in the right place for the day.


Our rear seasonal people are tagged “elf”.


----------



## Arainia (Nov 23, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Our rear seasonal people are tagged “elf”.


I would definitely work an elf shift.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 23, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Our rear seasonal people are tagged “elf”.


That’s actually adorable


----------

